# Can I reuse transparencies/what kind of transparencies do I need to use for my BRAND NEW YUDU?!?



## univerbal (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi, 

I just recently got a brand new YUDU screen printer for Christmas! I already made a design and everything, but, my design is kind of gigantic and the YUDU set only comes with one transparency... and I was just looking online, and well, my wallet will probably become a thin piece of air after I finish making a couple t-shirts with YUDU transparencies. x__x

1.) Can I reuse the YUDU transparency?
2.) Do I have to use YUDU transparencies, or can I use other transparencies?
3.) If I can use other transparencies for my YUDU, then what kind of transparencies can I use? Just any ol' laser/ink jet transparencies?

Thanks!


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

I believe Yudu accessories and supplies are waaaay overpriced. You can't reuse a transparency. You can use other films. I suggest waterproof inkjet film available through screen print supply sources.
And I also suggest you use "liquid" emulsion instead of the capillary film. It's less expensive and considerably easier. You should use a scoop coater though which may take a little practice but gives a smooth consistent coat.

And don't let anyone badmouth your Yudu. You'll be told it's a "hobby" toy. Not for professional production or "real" business. All that is relative. It has it's shortcomings but it depends on what you want to do with it and how.


----------



## cyclesurgeon (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Univerbal,

Sorry, transparencies are a one time use item. Stay the heck away from the Yudu brand components, they'll break your bank. I get mine off of ebay and I pay between $0.35 and $0.50 a sheet. They usually come in boxes of 50 (I think the brand is Apollo).

If you are doing the hobby Yudu thing, learn to use liquid emulsion (you'll never go back to emulsion sheets) and use a different ink such as Permaset, Vastex, Speedball or **** Blick. for the same cost of a Yudu eyedropper of ink you get a pint of the others.

Of course these are my opinions and not necessarily the views of this forum or forum management. Any reproduction, use of descriptions or commentary is expressly forbidden without the express written permission of Zaltar, Galactic Emperor of the top Christmas tree ornament.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

I saw recently that Ryonet is selling films and other accessories for YUDUs.


----------

